# Reuters Best Photos of 2012



## The_Limper (Dec 2, 2012)

Some interesting photos in this list:

http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2012/11/30/best-photos-of-the-year-2012/#a=1


----------



## The_Limper (Dec 2, 2012)

Of some interest...

All of the photos are taken by Canon cameras:
Stats:
88 Canon
6 Nikon
1 Sony


----------



## bycostello (Dec 4, 2012)

stunning images....


----------



## Menace (Dec 5, 2012)

The_Limper said:


> Of some interest...
> 
> All of the photos are taken by Canon cameras:
> Stats:
> ...



Ha ha


----------



## mrmarks (Dec 5, 2012)

Quite a testament to the Canon lineup and system.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 5, 2012)

5D2 comprised 30-35%. Who's complaining about AF? 6D's AF is more than enough to get you there.


----------

